# The one that got away... Fin & Feather



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Had this thing for over 6 years and still have no logic as to why I sold it. Yeh it did get you super wet on choppy days but anyone who has seen the hull design would understand why. The bad thing is I lost all the after pics of when I re painted it inside and out. Bummer! I think I still like my gheenoe better 
Maybe I will find another one day but it could be a challenge.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

got any more pics? looks kinda like mine but with a different bow







][/img]


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Here ya go


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

and this


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Oops :


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

This the last in the archive. Not a very good one though!


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I just posted the old rod holders that came with the boat in the marine section. They are free to a good home or for anyone who wants to drive to Orlando!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

interesting  [smiley=1-mmm.gif] i've got one too and while there are several similarities theres also a few differences as well  :-/   heres a link to the rebuild i did on mine
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1254707000


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Great job on the rebuild. For the most part the interior looks almost identical. The hull, however, has a little bit of a difference. Mine was a 96. Maybe they had issues with the original design. I know for sure it was made in Bartow and the pics are of original condition.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

mines a 99 and as far as i know it was also built in bartow. thanks for the compliments on the rebuild


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

heres one of her sitting on the new continental trailer i got her for a late christmas present  








[/img]


----------

